# I bet the roads will be quiet Sat and Sunday PM



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Two fantastic Rugby matches to be watched.

Mrs Plodd and I will be GLUED to the TV for both, can't wait :smile2::smile2:

Andy


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

The whole of SA will be glued to its sets at 5pm (local time) with more than fingers crossed, hoping for a repeat of the magic of 1995.

Just off to visit stepson and family in Durban, but we'll be shooting back up the hill in good time! I have my driving orders.

Cabby, and other rugby fans, enjoy and join me in praying for a miracle.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No chance, my prayers were not answered last time.>>

However I will cross my fingers for that team across the border.

cabby


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sad to lose, but at least it was with dignity... if only Brian Habana hadn't given the All Blacks that second kick for goal. But wasn't it a nailbiting game?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

But think what the score WOULD have been if the All Blacks hadn't given away so many penalties!

To my mind the result was far closer than I thought it would be. I felt sure the All Blacks would thrash S.A. 

Got to wait 7 whole days for the next match, withdrawal symptoms already.

Andy


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> I felt sure the All Blacks would thrash S.A.
> .
> 
> Andy


Yes ploddy, you me and the rest of the world. Pleasantly satisfied.:laugh::laugh::laugh: Looks like we're the only ones interested.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

HermanHymer said:


> Yes ploddy, you me and the rest of the world. Pleasantly satisfied.:laugh::laugh::laugh: Looks like we're the only ones interested.


 Could never understand the excitement generated by a group of men/women trying to stop another group of men/women kicking a ball between bits of wood.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

All I can say is rugger is more interesting than watching overpaid prima donnas diving and prancing kicking an inflated pigs bladder around.


tony


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> All I can say is rugger is more interesting than watching overpaid prima donnas diving and prancing kicking an inflated pigs bladder around.
> 
> tony


 All seems the same to me, apart from the rugby players seem to bigger with more prominent brows.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Gemmy

100% correct, FAR more entertaining AND you can have a pint in your hand whilst alongside an opponents fan while you BOTH enjoy the game without trying to kick the sh** out each other.

Andy


----------

